# Zufallszahlen erzeugen



## Windows10 (31. Mrz 2016)

Wie kann man in Jave (BlueJ) Zufallszahlen erzeugen? Ich bräuchte nur die Befehle dazu, oder wo man sie finden kann!!


----------



## kneitzel (31. Mrz 2016)

Math.random() liefert eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1. Das sollte auch mit BlueJ funktionieren.


----------



## Elenteria (31. Mrz 2016)

Gibt die Klasse Random (java.util.Random) mit Methoden für Zufallswerte  für Ganzzahl, Gleitkomma und Boolean


----------



## Tobse (31. Mrz 2016)

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass man die Rückgabewerte von Math.random() vergleichsweise einfach vorhersagen kann. Wenn es nicht um einfache Spiele geht, ist javax.security.SecureRandom sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Jardcore (1. Apr 2016)

Da es sich um BlueJ handelt glaube ich nicht das man mehr als Math.random() braucht


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Apr 2016)

Moin,



Elenteria hat gesagt.:


> Gibt die Klasse Random (java.util.Random) mit Methoden für Zufallswerte  für Ganzzahl, Gleitkomma und Boolean


Warum schaust Du nicht einfach ins API??
Dafür ist es schließlich da ... 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Apr 2016)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> Da es sich um BlueJ handelt glaube ich nicht das man mehr als Math.random() braucht



Doch, braucht man, entweder Math.random() oder Random().


----------



## thecain (2. Apr 2016)

Math.random() ist also mehr als Math.random()?


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Apr 2016)

UPPPS, ich las da: *Glaube ich nicht das man Math.random() braucht* ....
Wegen dieser mangelhaften Rechtschreiben ist das aber auch mehrdeutig ....
Selektives Lesen von mir ....
Mein Fehler ....
Mache ich in nachfolgenden Beiträgen wieder gut


----------



## Jardcore (2. Apr 2016)

Das nächste Mal werde ich das Komma wieder setzen unddas mit doppel s schreiben. Aber aufm Handy schreiben macht auch einfach nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## Tobse (3. Apr 2016)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> Da es sich um BlueJ handelt glaube ich nicht das man mehr als Math.random() braucht


Da stimme ich dir zu. Später braucht man es dann aber. Und wenn man bei den Basics lernt, dass Math.random() taugt, verwendet man es dann später an Stellen, wo es nicht hin gehört. Schon sehr oft gesehen.

Übrigens finde ich auch, dass Math.random() ein CSPRNG sein sollte. Schaden tut's nicht und es beugt Fehlern vor. Wer schwache Zufallszahlen will, kann ja immernoch java.lang.Random nutzen.


----------

